# Motomag KOS TEAM Gold Stem in Black For Sale



## heyslugger (May 9, 2014)

$240 shipped in the US - original finish. the black was a one maybe two year, 89/81, color. 




10346646_10152010364736876_4802360144239659359_n by buck50sdelt, on Flickr



10253902_10152010364716876_6264710099816117982_n by buck50sdelt, on Flickr



10177389_10152010364721876_8827719732850820169_n by buck50sdelt, on Flickr



1505210_10152010364726876_5264215506928683571_n by buck50sdelt, on Flickr


----------

